# Comment faire un réseau local MacBook & Windows 7



## charly578 (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir mon Macbook aujourd'hui, je n'arrive vraiment pas à faire un réseau local entre mon MacBook et Mon ordinateur de bureau sous Windows 7. J'aimerai pouvoir échanger mes fichiers etc... merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

charly578 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de recevoir mon Macbook aujourd'hui, je n'arrive vraiment pas à faire un réseau local entre mon MacBook et Mon ordinateur de bureau sous Windows 7. J'aimerai pouvoir échanger mes fichiers etc... merci



tu es en wifi ? de gros dossier ? si oui. Oublie c'est trop lent. Autant créer un FTP 

Pour des petits fichier il suffit d'avoir un dossier public sur windows 7, d'activer le partage sur windows et ensuite sur ton mac il suffit de rentrer l'adresse IP et voila.

Depuis le mac ensuite dans la barre du menu du finder tu cliques sur "aller"/"se connecter au serveur" et tu rentres l'adresse IP "smb://192.168.1.XX" 

1-Avoir un mot de passe sur ta session windows 7 ( il te sera demandé pour te connecter )
2-Bien configurer ton partage et surtout les autorisations ( pouvoir copier/coller/supprimer depuis le mac )

Voilà


----------



## charly578 (7 Février 2010)

oui je suis en wifi, et ce sont pour de gros dossier.
pouvez vous m'indiquez comment procéder svp? je suis un peu perdu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

bah comme je t'ai dis 

Mais oublie le wifi c'est trop long pour le transfert, prend un DD externe et transfert comme sa, ou avec un cable Ethernet.

Personnellement je transfere que des petits dossier sinon c'est vraiment long.

Si tu veux essayé dit moi ou tu coinces


----------



## charly578 (7 Février 2010)

je vais essayer par wifi et transferer mes gros dossier à l'air de mon DD externe  je me servirai du partage wifi pour les documents par exemple très légers.. par contre je ne comprend pas du tout comment faire... j'ai eu mon mac aujourd'hui donc NOVICE


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Pour créer le réseau sur mac tu n'as rien à faire. Je détail mais bon le plus gros est sur windows.

Tu cliques sur le finder, dans le menu en haut tu cliques sur "aller" puis "se connecter au serveur...". Et la tu rentres l'adresse IP de ton PC en wifi "smb://192.168.1.XX"

Voila pour ton mac.


----------



## Damze (16 Février 2010)

Le "must" pour le partage c'est encore le CPL...mais ça reste encore cher... Et quand ta p**** de livebox V1.0 n'a que 2 port ethernet et que t'a 3 ordi chez toi c'est chaud.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

J'ai envie de faire un coup de gueule 

Alors je suis sur des PC depuis très longtemps les réseaux simple (juste via le routeur donc) n'ont aucun secret pour moi, et avec ce p*t*in de wifi de m*e*de, il arrive a mon macbook pas recevoir des "ping" de mon PC !!!! Et impossible de se connecter du Macbook à mon PC en wifi. Alors que au début tout marché très bien, et je n'ai rien installé entre temps sur mon MAC ! ni rien ailleurs.

Les PC n'ont aucun problème ( enfaite j'ai 3 PCs en réseaux dont un en ethernet, et un MAC en wifi), a noter qu'il n'y pas ralentissement non plus sur internet pour les PC.

Et il y a que le macbook qui me gave littéralement, déjà dans des cafés tout le monde voit les hotspot neuf ou sfr sauf mon mac, et quant il en trouve un j'ai l'impression que si il était en 56K sa serai une révolution, tellement il est long.  

En gros devoir redémarrer ma BOX, désactiver l'airport, le réactiver et j'en passe JUSTE pour mon MAC sa commence a me gaver. Voila ! Limite je prie pour un problème matériel !

Mon commentaire n'a pas pour but de dire que les PC windows sont mieux que SL, juste souligné la faiblesse des MAC au niveau du réseau AVEC les PC. De mac à mac j'en sais rien.


----------



## FlnY (18 Février 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Le "must" pour le partage c'est encore le CPL...mais ça reste encore cher... Et quand ta p**** de livebox V1.0 n'a que 2 port ethernet et que t'a 3 ordi chez toi c'est chaud.




et pis pour le transfert de gros fichier , les boitiers CPL ne sont recommandés parce que le temps de transfert est vraiment long .
le CPL est recommandé avant tout pour éviter de tirer des câbles partout chez soi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Avec Windows seven (mais rc), j'ai trouvé *ça*

A+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Avec Windows seven (mais rc), j'ai trouvé *ça*
> 
> A+




Bon tuto, dommage que le wifi soit aussi peu performant dans le macbook (ouai je suis toujours énervé)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Pourtant il me semblait que le wifi était plus performant sur un macbook que sur un mbp du fait de l'aluminium qui empêcherait les ondes de bien être réceptionnées.

A+


----------



## Yakalfer (25 Février 2011)

Mon réseau wifi comprend 2 Mac (snow leopard) et 1 PC W7 qui passent par la freebox.
Tout fonctionne correctement sauf de temps en temps, quand ça ne marche plus 
Par moment le Mac ne trouve plus le PC, d'autres fois, c'est le PC qui ne voit plus le Mac, et tout refonctionne tout seul après quelque temps... :mouais:
alors j'ai évoqué ce problème auprès d'Apple pour obtenir une solution.

Apple m'a confirmé que *en wifi*, le protocole smb était défectueux et qu'il n'existait pas de solution pour le moment...

Alors question : comment connecter par cable 1 Mac avec le PC ???

Auriez-vous un tuto à me conseiller sur le sujet ???

Merci !


----------



## zouma25 (25 Mai 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> bah comme je t'ai dis
> 
> Mais oublie le wifi c'est trop long pour le transfert, prend un DD externe et transfert comme sa, ou avec un cable Ethernet.
> 
> ...


bonjour ,je suis nouveau sur le forum et mon probleme c'est que que quand tout et ok sur le reseau avec le mac quand j'essaye de me connecter il me demande un mot de passe j'ai mis le mots de passe que j'utilise pour mon reseau ca ne marche pas,est ce que t'as une reponse stp
merci


----------

